# 2007 Mini sport package aero kit pics



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Ewww. This is the factory kit included in the Hyper sport package. Heinous.


----------



## Reefminis (Feb 9, 2005)

It would look FAR better with the arches painted to match. But thats an easy fix. the black arches ruin it.

Of course, the last gen. MINI had the same problem with its aero kit.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Reefminis said:


> It would look FAR better with the arches painted to match. But thats an easy fix. the black arches ruin it.
> 
> Of course, the last gen. MINI had the same problem with its aero kit.


Black arches look ok in the JCW accessory kit though (pic below). I think it's the odd transition from body color to black, back to body color that looks so bad.

But the article says the 2008 JCW factory package will have a much better looking body kit than both of these.


----------



## Reefminis (Feb 9, 2005)

Dawg90 said:


> Black arches look ok in the JCW accessory kit though (pic below). I think it's the odd transition from body color to black, back to body color that looks so bad.
> 
> But the article says the 2008 JCW factory package will have a much better looking body kit than both of these.


I agree totally. I hope that the JCW kit is better looking as I'm going to wait until I can get a JCW Clubby before I buy another new MINI. Its going to look downright gigantic next to my classic Mini Wildgoose (camper).


----------

